

Ask HN: Best (Home) Office Desk? - FireBeyond

I&#x27;m on the market to replace my home office (I work full time from home) Ikea Galant (which has served me admirably, admittedly - especially with the right legs and a nice cable management system).<p>Something that can easily &quot;support&quot; lots of leg room underneath... a desk phone, pens, some writing space, 2 27&quot; displays, (iMac and Thunderbolt Display), some room to place a laptop... so, &quot;expansive&quot; (but not crazy-so).<p>I&#x27;d like something good quality. Old wood &#x2F; texture would be really nice, or a very modern style (somewhat contradictory, I just happen to like both styles).<p>Also, any thoughts on a good desk chair?<p>This is what I had:<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;whatimg.com&#x2F;viewer.php?file=Rk8suJ.jpg<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;whatimg.com&#x2F;viewer.php?file=mISJVr.jpg<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;whatimg.com&#x2F;viewer.php?file=rdhPMY.jpg<p>And now: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;whatimg.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;biYYMQ.jpg - forgive the mess.
======
delluminatus
I'm a big fan of Herman Miller tables (I use an Everywhere table [0] at home).
They have a very modern, sleek aesthetic, come in all kinds of sizes and
heights, and are EXTREMELY stable. I hate tables that jostle around when you
touch them.

Herman Miller is known for really expensive chairs, but a lot of his stuff is
competitively priced with Sears et. al. and much higher quality in my opinion.

Warning: you need an electric drill for assembly since the screw holes are not
pre-drilled.

[0]: [http://www.smartfurniture.com/products/Rectangular-
Everywher...](http://www.smartfurniture.com/products/Rectangular-Everywhere-
Table.html)

------
codegeek
If you are ok with assembling your own, I highly recommend this desk [0]. I
bought it myself recently after doing a lot of research and really happy with
it. I also need extra leg room and it really fit my need. It is L-Shaped with
plenty of space for everything you mentioned. The wood is solid and sturdy and
not some cheap material. It is not very difficult to assemble as well even
though you might want 2 people to finally mount the middle portion.

[0]
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001UHM6VS/](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001UHM6VS/)

~~~
FireBeyond
That doesn't look too bad, though I would be wondering about the corner riser
being able to fit the two 27" monitors.

------
staunch
My buddy and I bought these metal desks from IKEA
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40115532/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40115532/)
matching legs are there somewhere. Two of them in an L configuration does
work.

~~~
caw
I have 2 similar Ikea desks in a L shape, though it was something like $20 for
the table top and 4 legs since the tabletop is pressboard. Ikea has a more
expensive height adjustable leg for $15 a piece, which I would recommend over
the fixed height legs so you can make the desk the right height rather than
try to adjust everything around the desk (chair, footrest, etc).

------
akg_67
Personally, I prefer multiple pieces instead of one big table. I just use a
simple $69 IKEA white table top with 4 straight circular metal posts. But if I
want to expand, I will buy another one and put next to existing one.

